# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  हादसे की रात अमित खान द्वारा रचित)

## anita

*इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है अमित खान* *द्वारा हादसे की रात 




*






*
इस सूत्र के प्रेरणास्रोत इस मंच के सदस्य उत्तराखंडी जी है, मार्गदर्शन के लिए उनका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

वाह 

चुपड़ी और दो दो

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## anita

.............................................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

.............................................

----------


## anita

............................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

.............................................

----------


## anita

................................................

----------


## anita

..............................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..................................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

................................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

...........................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

................................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

...........................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..................................................  .

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

...................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

..............................................

----------


## anita

..................................................  ....

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

महोदया ,

अब तो अप्डेट को काफ़ी दिन हो गए। सब ठीक तो है न ?

----------


## anita

> महोदया ,
> 
> अब तो अप्डेट को काफ़ी दिन हो गए। सब ठीक तो है न ?


Ji tabiyat sahi nahi hai

Medicine khane ke raat me jaldi neend aane lagti hai

----------


## uttarakhandi

> Ji tabiyat sahi nahi hai
> 
> Medicine khane ke raat me jaldi neend aane lagti hai


ओह ,

मेरी ईश्वर से प्रार्थना है की वो आपको शीघ्र स्वस्थ करें ,


स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखिएगा

----------


## anita

अंतराल के लिए क्षमा चाहती हु

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................................

----------


## anita

.................................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...........................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

...................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..................................................  ....

----------


## anita

......................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

आशा है अब आपका स्वास्थ्य ठीक होगा

----------


## anita

जी  बस पहले से बेहतर है

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.........................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुक्रिया शुक्रिया ,,,,,

----------


## anita

इस सूत्र को कुछ दिन में पूरा करुँगी क्योकि अब आखिर के पन्ने नहीं है इसके 

बस बीच बीच में से कुछ है और अंत के है

----------


## shriram

*6 महीना बीत गए ,अनिता जी ।अब तो इस सूत्र की कथा को पूर्ण करें ।बीच के पृष्ठ न भी मिले तो अंत के पृष्ठ ही यहां पर डाल कर कहानी का समापन करें ।जब अंत नही मिलता है तब पढ़ने के बाद बहुत खीझ उतपन्न होती है ।आप मेरे निवेदन पर ध्यान देंगीं ।
*

----------


## Gadbadghotala

बहुत खूब, जल्द अपडेट दीजिए

----------


## asr335704

मेरे पास यह उपन्यास है। मैं इस उपन्यास के शेष पृष्ठों को स्कैन और अपलोड करने का प्रयास करूंगा। मैं उपन्यास को यहां अपलोड करने के लिए अनीता जी को धन्यवाद देता हूँ।

----------


## superidiotonline

> मेरे पास यह उपन्यास है। मैं इस उपन्यास के शेष पृष्ठों को स्कैन और अपलोड करने का प्रयास करूंगा। मैं उपन्यास को यहां अपलोड करने के लिए अनीता जी को धन्यवाद देता हूँ।


I object.. इसे अनीता जी को ही पूरा करने दीजिए या फिर अनीता जी से परमीशन लीजिए।

----------


## anita

> मेरे पास यह उपन्यास है। मैं इस उपन्यास के शेष पृष्ठों को स्कैन और अपलोड करने का प्रयास करूंगा। मैं उपन्यास को यहां अपलोड करने के लिए अनीता जी को धन्यवाद देता हूँ।


*कर दीजिये, मेरे पास इसके बचें हुए पन्ने नहीं हैं *

----------


## asr335704

> I object.. इसे अनीता जी को ही पूरा करने दीजिए या फिर अनीता जी से परमीशन लीजिए।


अनीता जी ने परमीशन दे दी है

----------


## asr335704

> *कर दीजिये, मेरे पास इसके बचें हुए पन्ने नहीं हैं *


परमीशन के लिए धन्यवाद अनीता जी

----------


## superidiotonline

> अनीता जी ने परमीशन दे दी है


अच्छी बात है.. तो छापिए फिर। देर किस बात की? वैसे इस नॉवेल को मैंने पढ़ा नहीं है फिर भी नॉवल का एण्ड 'डर्टी पिक्चर' जैसा हो तो छापिएगा नहीं।

----------


## asr335704

................

----------


## asr335704

................

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

..........

----------


## anita

*बहुत बढ़िया 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 

ये आख़िर के पन्ने मुझे कही से नहीं मिल सके; मैं खुद ही इसे पूरा पढ़ने से महरूम रह गयी थी*

----------


## asr335704

> *बहुत बढ़िया 
> 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
> 
> ये आख़िर के पन्ने मुझे कही से नहीं मिल सके; मैं खुद ही इसे पूरा पढ़ने से महरूम रह गयी थी*


प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद :)

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

................

----------


## asr335704

..............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

.................

----------


## asr335704

.............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

..............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

..............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

.............

----------


## asr335704

..............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

...........

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

...............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

..............

----------


## asr335704

............

----------


## asr335704

*
*** उपन्यास समाप्त ****

----------


## anita

सूत्र पूरा करने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

:) :) :) :) :)

----------

